# Woodstock W1109 Mitersaw Stop Biesemeyer Clone Is Junk



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

So does it work with the 2×4 homemade rail it was intended to be used with?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

That's a major problem these days with crap made it China….Nothing ever works like it's supposed to….The quality of tools and machines have gone down hill for many years, and it makes one wonder, or even afraid to buy these crappy products…..


----------



## Commarato53 (Dec 13, 2013)

> So does it work with the 2×4 homemade rail it was intended to be used with?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Though the lack of quality in my opinion, I think this stop would work fine with a 2×4 fence rail. The Biesemeyer rail is epoxy coated making it somewhat slick. I think a wood fence rail would be rough enough for this stop to grip.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks it looks like an interesting design. I think I will put it on my to make list.


----------



## Commarato53 (Dec 13, 2013)

> Thanks it looks like an interesting design. I think I will put it on my to make list.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Yes the Biesemeyer stops are going for almost $150 on eBay now. It would be simple to duplicate with a little welding and easy machine work.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's what I did for myself using an MLCS outfeed table
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/63453

https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/9685.html


----------

